# Grow Journal....(Silver Pearl)



## NorthPearl (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi......to all......Back with some nice pics of weeds...................:evil: :heart: :evil: :heart: :evil:
-------------------------------------:48: -----------------------------------


----------



## Hick (Feb 8, 2006)

"Sweeeet" looking ladies! ..nice photography, too.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 8, 2006)

whats up NorthPearl. those are some kickass pics. gotta love those frosty ladies. GRRRRRRRRRRREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

NICE PIC DUDE. love seeing those close-ups on the frosty nugs. nice grow dude.
Can you give us a brief description of your grow setup?


----------



## Godmaster (Feb 8, 2006)

very nice. Great Images of the Plant. Look at all Those Hairs!


----------



## NorthPearl (Mar 5, 2008)

Just Back from North....
----------------------------------:48: -----------------------------------


----------



## NorthPearl (Mar 5, 2008)

Here....


----------



## Melissa (Mar 5, 2008)

beautiful pics :tokie: cannot wait to see your new grow:bong2:


----------



## NorthPearl (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi....melissa....you will see some nice pics....Peace to you.:ciao:

Here....


----------



## NorthPearl (Mar 5, 2008)

....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 5, 2008)

*I hate to do this but check out the link.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20694 *


----------



## NorthPearl (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi....THE BROTHER'S GRUNT....Thank you for the info....:cool2:


----------



## NorthPearl (Mar 5, 2008)

-----------------------------:48: ------------------------------


----------



## NorthPearl (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi....here some Mix No(6)....is (nycd)x(nycdxgb)....:heart:  :dancing: :heart:


----------



## NorthPearl (Mar 8, 2008)

Here some Mix (54)....(sp1)x(mix pol gb,ny,sd,sk)....:smoke1:


----------



## NorthPearl (Mar 8, 2008)

Mix No(54)....


----------



## NorthPearl (Mar 9, 2008)

Here Mix (16)....(gb)x(nyxgb). :evil:


----------



## C&H2 (Apr 11, 2008)

:yay: WoW....North Pearl:ignore: ....Your a very good Growing&nice 

Guy ....So i Think i will do a SEARCH on you....Oki 
THE search....Dot work Man wot is with the Search thing. :doh: ...???? 

NhPrL:ignore: Long time no see&Welcome Back Peace &Love to YOU:ignore: 

OKi....i'm C&H2&NP....


----------



## NorthPearl (Apr 11, 2008)

C&H2 said:
			
		

> :yay: WoW....North Pearl:ignore: ....Your a very good Growing&nice
> 
> Guy....So i Think i will do a SEARCH on you....Oki
> THE search....Dot work Man wot is with the Search thing. ...????
> ...


 
:headbang2: YoHo:headbang2: ....Nice to see you:holysheep: 
Yo....C&H2 Wot's up....???? see u:headbang2:


----------



## NorthPearl (Apr 11, 2008)

C&H2....Look i'm not finish looking at all of dos POST i look 1 so....9983 to go.... 

*Welcome, NorthPearl.*
*9984 New Posts* since your last visit.


----------



## dmack (Apr 11, 2008)

I tip my hat to you my friend for giving me the satisfaction of seeing these very nice bud specimens. Grow on. Be safe, later.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 11, 2008)

i can almost smell them from here! very nice


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 13, 2008)

nice man keep up the good work


----------

